# Wireless Problems

## Drysh

I cannot make my notebook go wireless. This is a very strange notebook, because it was made by the Brazilian government for teachers (it was made by a company called CCE, but they don't have any information about this model on their site), so: no support, no specifications, I'm on my own! The wired network is working (at my home) but I would like to use wireless. I tried a lot of things, but nothing is working. I even bought a wireless usb, but I could make it work as well.

lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 09)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801IBM/IEM (ICH9M/ICH9M-E) 4 port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8187SE Wireless LAN Controller (rev 22)

02:00.0 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. SD/MMC Host Controller (rev 80)

02:00.2 SD Host controller: JMicron Technology Corp. Standard SD Host Controller (rev 80)

02:00.3 System peripheral: JMicron Technology Corp. MS Host Controller (rev 80)

02:00.5 Ethernet controller: JMicron Technology Corp. JMC260 PCI Express Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 02)

```

ifconfig

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 80:ee:73:06:8e:3f  

          inet addr:192.168.0.125  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::82ee:73ff:fe06:8e3f/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:21099404 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:17666395 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:2713571941 (2.5 GiB)  TX bytes:1258936358 (1.1 GiB)

          Interrupt:45 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:11255 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:11255 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:1268033 (1.2 MiB)  TX bytes:1268033 (1.2 MiB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 70:f1:a1:b4:12:be  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:16 Memory:f8078000-f8078100 

```

iwconfig

```

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     802.11b/g  Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.422 GHz  

          Access Point: Not-Associated   Bit Rate:11 Mb/s   

          Retry:on   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=0/100  Signal level=0 dBm  Noise level=0 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

eth0      no wireless extensions.

```

It always has a link quality 0, but I have other devices here that have access to the wireless network without any problems. There is the possibility that the wireless network isn't working (or was deactivated by the manufacture).

I bought a usb wifi manufactured by Leadership called: Mini Receptor Wifi 11N USB, hoping it would be easier to make that work. But it didn't help.

lsusb

```

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 008 Device 002: ID 04d9:1400 Holtek Semiconductor, Inc. PS/2 keyboard + mouse controller

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 148f:5370 Ralink Technology, Corp. 

```

The usb wifi was pluged when I tried the commands above, but it doesn't show on ifconfig or iwconfig.

I need help. Please!

----------

## Drysh

By the way, I installed wicd and it works for the wired network, but cannot detect any wireless network.

I'm having a small problem after I switched to wicd: the computer don't get the right IP (using the wired connection). I have a router with DHCP configured to give the ip 192.168.0.202 to this mac address, but it keeps getting from the generic pool (192.168.0.101-200) when I restart the router after the computer is on, and then reconnect, it gets the right IP. I'm confused. It worked fine using dhcpcd. Is it possible/easy to use dhcpcd for wired connection and wicd for wireless?

----------

## khayyam

Drysh ...

I don't see any obvious problems here, the rtl8187 is supported and obviously enabled, but lspci and ifconfig isn't really going to give any idea of why the connection fails. Note that for encyption ARC4, CRC32 functions, and CRYPTO_AES (for wpa) should be enabled in the kernel (ref: here). It would be helpful to see your wpa_supplicant.conf (minus passwords of course), and the output of the following:

```
# awk '{RS="Cell"}/your_access_point_name_here/' <(iwlist wlan0 scan).
```

It might also be useful to see the reasons for the connection failing (whatever is logged by wpa_supplicant and/or wicd to /var/log/messages). Probably the best method is to get is working outside of wicd, as it'll be more obvious why its failing.

 *Drysh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>           Access Point: Not-Associated   Bit Rate:11 Mb/s
> ```
> ...

 

Thats quite normal, your not associated and so there is no link quality to measure. One issue that can effect wireless cards is hardware/software kill switches (rfkill), if you have RFKILL enabled in the kernel and emerge net-wireless/rfkill ... 'rfkill list' will then provide information on the cards RF (soft/hard block).

 *Drysh wrote:*   

> I bought a usb wifi manufactured by Leadership called: Mini Receptor Wifi 11N USB, hoping it would be easier to make that work. But it didn't help.

 

Many of these micro/mini usb cards have issues (or at least not straightforward to get working correctly), so I would focus on the realtek card.

best ... khay

----------

